# Which marque would get your money if you won the lottery ?



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok Ok I know this sort of thing has come up before, however there is a lot of new blood on here and I am bored, this section seems to have stalled recently so thought I would ask the question I have no doubt we all have an answer to - if you don't then there is clearly something amiss 

If you were to win the lottery tomorrow and let's say you've won £5million, then which dealership would you be heading off to and what would be your poison? I appreciate that we probably all have a number of cars we would love to own, but this question relates to the very first journey and purchase you would make.

My personal choice would be the short journey to Towcester Porsche and my choice would be a 911 GT3 RS in white, viper green or that orange they do 

So come on dreamers what would you do?

Charlie


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I would have 2 cars:

Aston DBS
Range Rover TDV8


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd have a Brabus and a 9ff to start...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd head off to somewhere like this:

http://www.aston.co.uk/carsales_index/php

And hope to drive home in something a little like this:










Or here:

http://www.carandclassic.com/car/C179361/


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

and









the bottom one being more expensive XD


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ,, i wouldnt give any of them a single penny !!!,, i would buy private,, some near new all "singing and dancing " porsche with a few subtle personal mods on it ,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Mercedes SLS please.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Vauxhall :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Pagani Zonda F all in carbon OH i think i just did a little sex wee. 

DAZ


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Pagani Zonda F all in carbon OH i think i just did a little sex wee.
> 
> DAZ


WTF is a "little sex wee" ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Cum on, you seriously don't know what that is :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

2nd thoughts i dont want to know.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Classic 911 RS as an investment summer car. A 911 Turbo 993 also as an investment.

Daily driver current TT. A spare TT Mk1 Roadster 3.2. An R8 V10.

8) (8


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

BLinky said:


>


Good call - Although I think I'd have the drop top....or perhaps both 

And perhaps an Alfa 8C thrown in for good measure


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

In no particular order. Miura sv, mk1.5 e-type, fully modded for off road defender, RS 6, F40

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure for £5m, if it was silly money like Euro-millions, I'd probably pay somebody to take a "classic" looking car and upgrade everything underneath, chassis, suspension, breaks (air-con?) etc. XK120 or something.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd try get my hands on a ferrari F50 GT failing that the enzo as my very 1st car....need something to drive around in picking up all the other super cars + classics...

F50 GT = 
Performance
Power: 750 bhp (559 kW) @ 10500 rpm[1]
Torque: 383 lb·ft (519 N·m) @ 8000 rpm
Power-to-weight ratio: 0.825 hp/kg
0 to 60 mph (97 km/h): 2.9 s[1]
0 to 100 mph (160 km/h): 6.7 s
¼ Mile: 10.2 s @ 129 mph (208 km/h)
Top speed: 235 mph (378 km/h)[1]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> I'd head off to somewhere like this:
> 
> http://www.aston.co.uk/carsales_index/php
> 
> ...


A man of taste 

It seems most have a couple of cars they would go for - the 9ff is a good call, possibly Gembala 

If I had won Euromillions crazy £100million I would buy everything 

Charlie

Charlie


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd get.. Zonda F for showing off, RR Phantom for the commute to London, Jaguar E type at my Monaco retreat, a Ultima GTR800 with a supercharger strapped to it for trackdays.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

How about a Morgan?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


you can order it with roof removeable instead of targa.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> How about a Morgan?


which one tho?

the news ones looks funny, any of them. impossible to find a good Classic one, and if you can, they're all rover engines. the Plus 8 is so pretty but rover engine. >.<


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Agree about the new ones, they just don't look right - almost there, but not quite.

I was thinking about this the other day, I like the big front end with the lines swooping down and back most cars the lines go up front to back (more of an aerodynamic look I guess).

If I had the money to buy crazy cars it'd be a Jaguar C-X75 (sure it's not in production, but then again, I don't have crazy money, we can dream can't we?).


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> Agree about the new ones, they just don't look right - almost there, but not quite.
> 
> I was thinking about this the other day, I like the big front end with the lines swooping down and back most cars the lines go up front to back (more of an aerodynamic look I guess).
> 
> If I had the money to buy crazy cars it'd be a Jaguar C-X75 (sure it's not in production, but then again, I don't have crazy money, we can dream can't we?).


C-X75 will never hit production as it is, jag hyper cars never do. take what it is now and divide by 4, thats what you'd get.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fictorious said:


> I'd get.. Zonda F for showing off, RR Phantom for the commute to London, Jaguar E type at my Monaco retreat, a Ultima GTR800 with a supercharger strapped to it for trackdays.


You only won £5mill mate :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

r8 for daily driving, 458 italia for showing off, hopefully not on fire.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

freeman said:


> r8 for daily driving, 458 italia for showing off, hopefully not on fire.


The R8 or the wopmobile ?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Saw a nice car on the tele tother night. Ginetta G50, never heard of them but looked pretty good, alas the road model is still coming soon...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

G50 is tacky as hell, but then again it's a track car. the GINETTA F400 is what you're after, though it looks boring beyond believe. Good stealthy, "you don't know what this car is do you?" kinda supercar.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get.. Zonda F for showing off, RR Phantom for the commute to London, Jaguar E type at my Monaco retreat, a Ultima GTR800 with a supercharger strapped to it for trackdays.
> ...


I'd chalk that as around 1.5mill in cars, another 1.5mill in property and then I've still got 2mill to stil on :wink:


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

1. Ferrari 355 for the looks and gorgeous sound on sunny days
2. Lotus elise fitted with 350bhp+ audi/honda engine for pure mentalness
3. Ariel atom supercharged for trackdays
4. Audi RS4 for general day to day rubbish
Im very cheap


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You don't see Spyker's very often but they're always quite dramatic to look at. Apparently the build quality is terrible though.

What about this one  LM85


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

A service at an audi dealership

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol they only make 10 a year and theres only 1 dealership that can order one for you, not only that, once you've ordered one, you may or may not actually recieve the car. low volume hand built cars usually have a few problems.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Something like this got my vote... 8)


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I wouldn't need a car I'll be diving in the Maldives and far east for the next 10 years but if I came back to the UK I'd use these www.bespokes.com  and in the US this mob www.gothamdreamcars.com

Kevin


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

as long as no one ever finds out it's a hire car.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd go for a Range Rover Classic for the daily
Aston DB5 
Range Rover
and an Aston DBS


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd have

a ferrari calfornia

an aston martin DBS

a Range Rover supercharged Autiobiography black edition for everyday

and a Jaguar E type 8) for my classic weekend car


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Something like this got my vote... 8)


  i want one!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd have to get one of those Mercedes 'Stirling Moss' cars, it's the only Merc I have ever liked, correction it is the only modern Merc I have ever liked. Failing that i'd stick with audi and get an R8, I smile every time I see one of these. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

id get something and then throw loads of cash at modding it. like the jun skyline clarkson had on top gear once.

or a ruf porshe

http://jalopnik.com/251324/update-raisi ... at-224-mph


----------

